# New Macbook Air



## rebabaskett (Oct 5, 2013)

Has anyone used one of the new Air's for editing? I was thinking of getting the 1.7GHz Dual-Core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.3GHz with 8gb memory.

Anyone have any experience with this? My current air heats up using lightroom but it only has 4gb ram and an i5 single processor.

Reba


----------



## rebabaskett (Oct 5, 2013)

oops...title should be air...but it wont let me edit title :blush:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2013)

Which size rebabaskett?  If it's the 13", I might be more tempted by the 13" MacBook Pro instead.  LR5 uses a fair chunk of processing power.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 6, 2013)

The big advantage I see of using an MBA over a Mac Book is it is about half the weight. This makes it quite attractive for travel. The downside is the smaller lower resolution screen. As a primary computer that could be 

I have a Mac Book Pro 15 with an i7 3GHz dual core and 8GB and it runs Lightroom and Photoshop together quite satisfactorily. I would expect similar performance on a MBA. I also have a hi-res ~1500 pixel wide screen which is why I haven't switched to a MBA yet. 

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll cast another vote for the 13" retina MBP. I find it a useful machine for travel but less so for heavy duty daily post processing work.


----------



## rebabaskett (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes the 13". I am looking at the MBPR as well. I am waiting to see what Apple does since I know this line is due for an update. I just can't decide between the two since they both have the same processor, memory, and hard drive. (customized through apple). I like the weight of the air. So really it comes down to the screen unless the next update bumps something in the 13" MBPR


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2013)

The clock speed on the Pro is higher (1.7 vs. 2.9) which would be valuable in Lightroom, although I've been tempted by the weight of the air too.  That said, the MBP's not exactly hefty.


----------

